
Ex-Cisco engineer deleted 456 VMs for WebEx Teams after exit - adrian_mrd
https://www.itnews.com.au/news/ex-cisco-engineer-deleted-456-vms-for-webex-teams-after-exit-552494
======
CarCooler
A good act costing him 5 years of his life, great job buddty.

